# License and Vehicle weight



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have a post 97 license and know that I am limited to 3.5 tonne.
Does this refer to the plated weight or the actual physical weight.

ie my new vehicles weight it under 3.5Tonne unloaded and only goes over this when it has full tanks of water gas bottles etc etc.

Am I allowed to drive this to get it home providing i don't go over the 3.5 Tonne. Or is it the 4.5Ton Maximum weight that the limitation applies to?

Cheers
Karl


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nice to see you back.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_10037875

Dave


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi GVW is 3.5 ton that is your max weight you are allowed to drive.
You and probably thousands of other's (acording to these pages )will be driving illegaly,over 3.5t when loaded,but hey I have not read of anyone getting done for been a little overweight.
Years ago my mate got done for overweight,I drove into the sevices and he drove out(i was tired after working all night)followed by plod who took us to a weight bridge (35cwt transit with 4 tons in it)we left all of our load at the W/B and carried on our jorney(mate sick as a parrott £60 lighter-pounds-3 points,teehee)but it changed our works policey as the boss got done as well. Policeman told us when asked where we are going say public w/bridge,but it must be the nearest from where you came so remember where you just past your mates house where you loaded up and going to check weight!!!
Any way you can always post your belongings to your destination!!!!!!!!!!
UNLESS someone knows different
Terry


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I understand that I am limited to 3.5 tonnes. What I am asking is..
My Vehicle is plated to 4.5 Tonnes, am I allowed to drive it if I keep its actual weight under 3.5 Tonnes. Or is it the plated maximum weight that applies.

The vehicles specs say the it weighs 3595KG ready to drive. This includes a tank of water (120Ltrs). A gas cylinder (12KG) and Driver.
If I leave out the water and Gas cylinder this brings the vehicles weight under the 3500Kg I am allowed to drive.

I need to know this as I want to get the vehicle home and need to know whether i can drive it myself legally or do i need to get someone else to drive it due to its plated maximum weight of 4500KG.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It is the plated maximum that applies ie if you don't have a licence to drive over 3.5 tonnes you can't drive your 4.5 tonne vehicle even if it currently weighs less than 3.5 tonnes. The link that Dave gave above is quite clear on that point
\
Regards frank


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

Agreed. You will need a minimum of a C1 licence to legally drive a vehicle with a 4.5 tonne GVW.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Not the answer i was hoping for but thanks for being so clear 

got to find some one to drive it back to my house now 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi agred also-/////- it is like saying a 7.5 tonner only weighs 3t unladen NO! NO !
Terry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry the link wasn't clear enough.


----------



## 101465 (Oct 19, 2006)

gromett said:


> I understand that I am limited to 3.5 tonnes. What I am asking is..
> My Vehicle is plated to 4.5 Tonnes, am I allowed to drive it if I keep its actual weight under 3.5 Tonnes. Or is it the plated maximum weight that applies.
> 
> The vehicles specs say the it weighs 3595KG ready to drive. This includes a tank of water (120Ltrs). A gas cylinder (12KG) and Driver.
> ...


Have you just bought this vehicle? if yes did you ask the salesman who sold it to you, if so and he still went ahead he was not doing his job very well, the only way you are going to be able to drive it is by taking another test, I would be seriously thinking about pulling out unless you have bought private and laid money on it. It's not much use stuck on the drive if you can't use it, there are plenty of M/Hs out there under 3500kg and you "can" drive them.

Hope you can resolve this and start enjoying your travels.
Regards Tony


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

boppintone said:


> Have you just bought this vehicle? if yes did you ask the salesman who sold it to you, if so and he still went ahead he was not doing his job very well, the only way you are going to be able to drive it is by taking another test, I would be seriously thinking about pulling out unless you have bought private and laid money on it. It's not much use stuck on the drive if you can't use it, there are plenty of M/Hs out there under 3500kg and you "can" drive them.
> 
> Hope you can resolve this and start enjoying your travels.
> Regards Tony


I am aware i need to take the C1 test. I am just currently wanting to get it home where I can work on it while waiting for my test date 

Karl


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Carl

If you need someone to drive it home for you then let me know


stew


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Carl

Anyone over 30 years old would be able to drive this vehicle for you back home. Its only the younger drivers that are not allowed to drive up to 7.5 tonnes after the law changed a few years ago.

Dazzer


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Carl
> 
> Anyone over 30 years old would be able to drive this vehicle for you back home. Its only the younger drivers that are not allowed to drive up to 7.5 tonnes after the law changed a few years ago.
> 
> Dazzer


Not absolutely true Dazzler they have to have gained their licence before 1997 there are plenty of people who don't get their licence until much later than 17 or 18.

Regards frank


----------



## 102232 (Dec 29, 2006)

If its just getting it home you just need someone who has the pre '97 licence to either drive or supervise while you drive it home, no motorways with you driving though - you should have L plates too but I often tow a caravan while supervised, lost the L plates two years ago...


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Ho My favorite subject INSURANCE !!!!who's ??when driving it home for Karl


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> Hey Ho My favorite subject INSURANCE !!!!who's ??when driving it home for Karl


Hi George,

His insurance if I am down as a named driver.  My insurance if Karl is happy with third party. 

I know that I wouldn't be happy with third party. 

Jock.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

10 / 10 I would expect no less from you :wink: 
Geo


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> 10 / 10 I would expect no less from you :wink:
> Geo


You are now on my buddy list pal. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Dazzler, I am over 30 (by a margin) Didn't take my test until 99. I am not allowed to drive it until i take at least my C1

Wormhole, I would still need my provisional C1 for this to be allowed. I have friends who could sit with me in this situation unfortunately insurance would be an issue...

I have now organised as part of the deal that Brownhill delivers the vehicle to my house so it is all resolved 

Thanks for the offers everyone much appreciated 

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 101308 (Oct 8, 2006)

I agree with Sallytraffic on the CI requirement, I've just come up against this one. DVLA remove this enitlement when you reach 70. A doctors certificate of health is required to continue driving that class, and it needs to go with the application.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys just a couple of things from my C test last year. Take the C not the C1, the C1 is just as difficult but in a smaller vehicle and all the same medical regs apply, and the cost is about the same.

According to my instructor, you do not need L plates, and you are allowed on M/Ways. He offered to let me drive around the M25 in the training vehicle. 

Olley


----------

